# combinació rara de pronoms febles



## pcplus

Hola!

He llegit la taula de combinació de pronoms febles, i hi ha un al que no li trobo sentit

Es tracta de "Us ens" i les seves altres formes "'us-ens" i "-vos-ens" darrere el verb

Us faria res possar-m'hi un exemple on se n'utilitzen?

Mercès


----------



## samarkanda

Hola, pcplus.

A mi tampoc se m'acut en quin cas es podria donar aquesta combinació. Sí que existeix la combinació "us en" / "vos-en", però amb "ens" no li trobo sentit... Estàs segur/a que la taula que fas servir és correcta?


----------



## innovator

Jo vull que vosaltres ens poseu a nosaltres llenties al plat i dic: Poseu-vos-ens!


----------



## samarkanda

No, en aquest cas diries: 

"Poseu-nos-en" = Poseu llenties a nosaltres
"Poseu-nos-n'hi = Poseu llenties a nosaltres al plat


----------



## innovator

Ara que ho miro bé, em sembla que l'exemple que he posat no està bé. `
Seria poseu-vos-en (referint-se a poseu als vostres plats llenties) i tot i així seria sense la *s*


----------



## pcplus

Més bé que les dues taules que he mirat a la web estàn malament. Mercès.


----------



## ursu-lab

Uns pares van adoptar il·legalment dos germans. Els fills adoptats descobreixen la veritat i parlen amb els pares falsos:

-El nostre pare (natural) va regalar *nosaltres *(els fills)* a vosaltres *(els pares il·legals) a canvi de 3.000 euros cadascú.
=>
-El nostre pare* us ens* va regalar a canvi de 3.000 euros cadascú.


L'exemple és una mica dramàtic , però crec que funciona...


----------



## pcplus

ursu-lab said:


> Uns pares van adoptar il·legalment dos germans. Els fills adoptats descobreixen la veritat i parlen amb els pares falsos:
> 
> -El nostre pare (natural) va regalar *nosaltres *(els fills)* a vosaltres *(els pares il·legals) a canvi de 3.000 euros cadascú.
> =>
> -El nostre pare* us ens* va regalar a canvi de 3.000 euros cadascú.
> 
> 
> L'exemple és una mica dramàtic , però crec que funciona...


és veritat, me n'he adonat, i si ho posem al revès??

El vostre pare (natural) va regalar *vosaltres *(els fills)* a nosaltres *(els pares il·legals) a canvi de 3.000 euros cadascú

ell *ens us* regala

no és a la taula aquesta combinació, perquè?* els ens* tampoc


----------



## pcplus

pcplus said:


> és veritat, me n'he adonat, i si ho posem al revès??
> 
> El vostre pare (natural) va regalar *vosaltres *(els fills)* a nosaltres *(els pares il·legals) a canvi de 3.000 euros cadascú
> 
> ell *ens us* regala
> 
> no és a la taula aquesta combinació, perquè?* els ens* tampoc


vull saber per què aquest darrer exemple no cal


----------



## Cento

Hola,

Les taules que ha vist pcplus són correctes, eixes combinacions apareixen en totes les taules. 

L'ordre correcte de les cominacions és:

*3a p refl. (se) +2a p (et, us) + 1a p (em, ens)  + datiu (3a p: li, els) + acusatiu (3a p: el, la, els, les, ho) + en + hi*

Seguint l'ordre de la fórmula cap a la dreta, qualsevol combinació és possible, però no de dos pronoms entre dos signes + (*-les-ho*, per ex.), la de cap pronom amb el mateix, ni del pronom* ho* amb algun pronom adverbial (*en* i *hi*). L'apostrof sempre cau el més a la dreta possible. *Els*, que apareix amb dues funcions, complement indirecte i directe, si que pot autocombinar: _portar*-los-els*, porta*'ls-els*._

Els exemples que apareixen a la Gramàtica Catalana de Fabra són:
_Menjar*-vos-ens *totes les provisions,_ i
_No *us ens *poseu al davant._

L'exemple de pcplus no és una combinació correcta “_...ens us va regalar..._” i el d'Ursu-lab, que sí que ho és, a mi em sona molt estranya i no hi veig clar qui és el regal i qui el rep, quin és el complement directe i quin l'indirecte.:
_ "El nostre pare natural *us ens* va regalar..."_

Provem alternatives:

1. _El *n*ostre pare natural *us ens* va regalar *a v*osaltres per..._
2a -2b. _El *v*ostre pare natural *us ens *va regalar per... / ...*us ens* va regalar *a n*osaltres per..._
3. _El *n*ostre pare natural *ens* va regalar / va regalar*-nos a v*osaltres per..._
4. _El *v*ostre pare natural *us va* regalar/ va regalar*-vos a n*osaltres per..._

A mi, les úniques que em sonen bé són les dues últimes opcions, en qualsevol de les dues formes verbals, que són sinònimes. Però no són la combinació que cerquem! Sí que ho són la primera i les dues opcions de la segona, que no són exactament iguals, però totes em sonen fatal i crec que no són correctes (no ho sé segur, a veure si algú pot aclarir-m'ho). No tinc clar per què, però trobe que és per la funció dels pronoms dins l'oració o perquè aquesta hi apareix repetida (1. *us, a vosaltres* / 2b. *ens, a nosaltres*). 

Per contra, els exemples de Fabra, tot i que no siguen les construccions més espontànies, s'entenen bé: _menjar-vos (vosaltres) les nostres provisions i no us poseu (vosaltres) al davant de nosaltres._ Crec que alguna cosa té a veure que és tracta de verbs pronominals, _menjar-se i posar-se,_ que no és el cas de _regalar_ en la nostra oració, per això crec que els pronoms hi fan funcions diferents. D'exemples, amb verbs pronominals, me n'ixen més:

Rendir-se: _No teniu més opció que rendir*-vos-ens. *_(rendir-vos a nosaltres)
Unir-se: _*Us ens* unireu de grat o per força_. (us unireu a nosaltres)

L'última combinació que preguntes, pcplus, no hi és perquè la correcta és a l'inrevés.

_He parlat amb Balma dels llibres que li encomanàrem. Diu que *ens els *portarà demà però no *ens els* pot deixar més barats. Ja *ens els* ha rebaixat un 25%.
No tastareu els macarrons? Ara no tenim gana, potser *ens els* menjarem més tard._

Salut!


----------

